# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor Ipseo Progressive

## sharonseyes

I want to start using the Ipseo lens in our office. The rep tells me we need to pay for the Vision Print System. It is major $$$$. Does anyone have a way arround paying for the system.Thanks

----------


## allstar

> I want to start using the Ipseo lens in our office. The rep tells me we need to pay for the Vision Print System. It is major $$$$. Does anyone have a way arround paying for the system.Thanks


are they asking you to pay for it outright or just rent it?

----------


## fvc2020

i was told by my labl rep we had to purchase it...  Big bucks too...My doc said no.  If they want us to use it coop(at the least)or give away


christina

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I want to start using the Ipseo lens in our office. The rep tells me we need to pay for the Vision Print System. It is major $$$$. Does anyone have a way arround paying for the system.Thanks*


If you dont want to spend big bucks.............sell something else.  Costco only sells only one kind and they seem to do pretty good.

----------


## spartus

Our Varilux rep offered to exchange our Essilor Edge points for it.

----------


## audrey76

:cheers: It cost big bucks, and I thought about it for a while and about a week ago we started selling Ipseo lenses. Too my amazement we have sold 15 pairI would have never thought in this very conservative city I would do so wellI hope we keep on doing well with themthen the machine will pay for itself. J

----------


## amanda

> :cheers: It cost big bucks, and I thought about it for a while and about a week ago we started selling Ipseo lenses. Too my amazement we have sold 15 pairI would have never thought in this very conservative city I would do so wellI hope we keep on doing well with themthen the machine will pay for itself. J


I have such a hard time finding frame that I am givign up on Panamic or Comfort. Can you tell me the fitting height requirement for Ipseo and Ellipse.  I have low RX.  In fact, I am even thinking of giving up on progressive lens if necessary.

----------


## amanda

> :cheers: It cost big bucks, and I thought about it for a while and about a week ago we started selling Ipseo lenses. Too my amazement we have sold 15 pairI would have never thought in this very conservative city I would do so wellI hope we keep on doing well with themthen the machine will pay for itself. J


When I logged in, I was prompted with a dialog box that there was private message but when I clieekd "Ok" to view, it couldn't open it for me. Can you email the info to me at amanda992004@yahoo.com?  Thanks.

----------


## Jubilee

The minimum fitting heights for the Piccolo is 16, the Ellipse is 14, and the Ipseo is up to you ;)  The Ipseo is one of the Custom made progressive lenses out there. Measurments are taken using the "Vision Imprint System" to get an idea of how you use your eyes. This data is then combined with your script, frame data, etc to create a design made especially for you using free form technology.
The down side is $$$. Others in this same category are the Shamir Autograph, and the Zeiss Individual..

Here is the official announcement on the Ipseo.

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...ighlight=Ipseo

----------


## sharonseyes

Are you selling the Ipeso to previous progressive patients? If so did they feel that their reading area was quite a bit wider?

----------


## For-Life

> Are you selling the Ipeso to previous progressive patients? If so did they feel that their reading area was quite a bit wider?


 
The Ipseo's main benefit is that it there are 30,000 different designs and the VPS measures the head versus eye covariance, so the lens that the user gets is based on those moves.  Therefore, you cannot compare one user to another or the width of the reading, distance or intermediate area, because the lens design will be different for each person who wears it.

----------


## audrey76

Some patients tell me that they do feel like the near is wider, and some have told me they feel like the distance is much better, patient tell me they feel like both near and far are more clear....only had one patient that did not like it  at all :(

----------


## Jedi

> Are you selling the Ipeso to previous progressive patients? If so did they feel that their reading area was quite a bit wider?


I'll echo what For-life stated. The advantage the Ipseo give the wearer is a lens that is designed around their visual behaviour. A client who moves their head predominately when reading, tends not to see the benefit of a wide corridor as much as a client who scans the page with their eyes.

----------


## Bobie

In Thailand , we have to buy VisionPrint System ( VPS ), and the price is not cheap.

We are very happy in this case because only our group can have VPS. It helps us a lot to leave our competion in the PALs business behind us very far and far away.

We are using VPS in every case of PALs , because we would like to know the ratio of the Eye/Head Movement to recommended the best PALs for each customer in the best value.

We are very happy and getting successful with VPS and we are putting VPS in front of our store to show our highest technology.

After we have VPS , we can sell Varilux Panamic Fusio 1.74 , Varilux Panamic Stylis 1.67 Transitions5 three times more easily.

Thank goodness for VPS.

----------


## Scott R

The company I work for tried the ipseo apx 2 years ago and it didnt go over too well. I was surprised, I thought it would do better especally with the cool starwars headset.

----------


## au

I have a case which i have prescribed the ipseo to him, before 

the ipseo he use monovision for reading and distance. After the ipseo he 

use the monovision more than the ipseo because the field of vision is 

bigger the ipseo. Therefore next time if anyone try to prescribe expensive 

progressive lens, pls make sure the PAL is really good for pt. I have learnt 

a big lesson on that.

 :cry:  :hammer:

----------


## Bobie

Next time, try Rodenstock Impression ILT or Hoyalux iD for a happy ending.

----------


## Freedom

VPS is just a Gimmick. for make lens to hard design or semi-hard design or semi-soft design or soft design or advance soft design.

To suitable to customer behavior. I think it FAKE.

JUST for look good ... look new instrument and Beep Beep sound.
IF you check 10 time ... you will receive 10 number of HE ratio.
How to choose which number?

BUT not include custom made by PD far and near seperat right and left eye.

It performance not better than HOYA ID.
SURE it not better than SEIKO,Zeiss,Shamir Autugraph and other free form PALs.

IPSEO ... it a good lens if it price equal HOYA ID.
IPSEO ... It born in FRANCE ... slow growth in many country BUT DIED in THAILAND.

I Think As soon as ESSILOR will LANCH new IPSEO.

----------


## For-Life

> VPS is just a Gimmick. for make lens to hard design or semi-hard design or semi-soft design or soft design or advance soft design.
> 
> To suitable to customer behavior. I think it FAKE.
> 
> JUST for look good ... look new instrument and Beep Beep sound.
> IF you check 10 time ... you will receive 10 number of HE ratio.
> How to choose which number?
> 
> BUT not include custom made by PD far and near seperat right and left eye.
> ...


Play around with the measurements and see if they work.  If the measurements are not dead on it does not work; therefore, it is more than what you are just saying.

----------


## Freedom

> Play around with the measurements and see if they work. If the measurements are not dead on it does not work; therefore, it is more than what you are just saying.


I do not say ... It do not work. It work But souldnot to invest for it.
It very simple machine NOT have intel inside HA HA HA.
Not have CPU ... NOT have soud card ... NOT have high technology.
It very very simple BUT very very EXPENSIVE ... NO LOGIC

I say ... It just Gimmick ... just new instument.

If have it in hand ... you will know customer looking behavior.
But ... If you need to known this behavior ... you can use simple way

you used left hand with your finger and right hand with pen.
you sit in front of your customer ... your customer look at your eye first.

when you say ... finger  ... your customer will see at your left eye.
when you say ... pen  .... your customer wii see at your right hand.
you concentrate at customer behavior you will known ....

It simple ... if you concentrate ... you will known ... which PALs design
do you should to used for this customer.

If more eye movement behavior ... you will should hard design or semi-hard design because need ponoramic vision.

if more head movement behavior ... you will should semi-soft or soft or
advance soft design because need Dynamic vision.

----------


## Bobie

:finger:

----------


## xiaowei

> <Image not quoted>


Bobie, I really appreciate all the effort you use in putting up all those interesting data, but what are those?

Ideal manufacturer design data?
Typical manufacturer design data?
Manufacturere measured data?
Data measured by you/somebody else?

XW

----------


## Bobie

This is the ideal manufacturer design data to understand the Ipseo concept. :bbg:

----------


## wasan

:Confused:

----------


## Mr.Powers

if you look o the 3 design above you se the first is grat and the next 2 i crab, you gain so liltle INTM and reading.


best regards

Peter

----------


## audrey76

a few years later and now I no longer use any varilux products so many better lenses out there

----------


## sharpstick777

> When I logged in, I was prompted with a dialog box that there was private message but when I clieekd "Ok" to view, it couldn't open it for me. Can you email the info to me at amanda992004@yahoo.com? Thanks.


you have to allow pop ups from this sight.  Click Tools> Pop-up Blocker > Pop Ups settings > and put Optiboard.com as an allowed site.

----------


## sharpstick777

> The company I work for tried the ipseo apx 2 years ago and it didnt go over too well.


This is a common refrain.  I think the Auto II is a better lens, and a lot less expensive.  

The other downside to the Ipseo is that Varilux uses it to test new Progressive technology before it works its way down to the other lenses in Varlilux's line.  So the Ipseo you ordered last year may not match the Ipseo you order this week for the same patient.  You will never know as they never tell you when the design has changed.

The other downside is that you are paying a premium to work as a test subject.  It costs the same to make an Ipseo as it does any digitally processed lens.  In any other industry, you would be paid to be part of an experiment, not pay for the priveledge. 

I like new technology, but I want to know what design the lens is using, what its personality is, where its strong and where its weak.  I would prefer that predictability and if it changes be notified (ie:  Definity 2.0 and Auto 2.0).  I don't like ambiguous technology.

----------


## KStraker

> I want to start using the Ipseo lens in our office. The rep tells me we need to pay for the Vision Print System. It is major $$$$. Does anyone have a way arround paying for the system.Thanks


Yeah, join Optical Resources and order a Hoya Amplitude HiDef with Hivision. You'll do much, much better on the bottom line and still provide your patients with the latest free form designs. I do give Varilux high marks for inventing terms like Wave Front Management System and Point by Point Twinning. That all sound great and gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. Too bad you have to pay extra for creativity.

----------


## Fezz

> Yeah, join Optical Resources and order a Hoya Amplitude HiDef with Hivision. You'll do much, much better on the bottom line and still provide your patients with the latest free form designs. I do give Varilux high marks for inventing terms like Wave Front Management System and Point by Point Twinning. That all sound great and gives me a warm fuzzy feeling. Too bad you have to pay extra for creativity.


 
Don't forget the "Global Design Management" for lenses like the Panamic!

----------


## Mr.Powers

what is it whit Hoya and the way therer lenses look after 3-4 years, slight yellow and no longer clear.

----------


## fagin

> what is it whit Hoya and the way therer lenses look after 3-4 years, slight yellow and no longer clear.


Time to buy some nice shiny new ones, eh ? :cheers:

----------


## MasterCrafter

> what is it whit Hoya and the way therer lenses look after 3-4 years, slight yellow and no longer clear.


They U.V. themselves after a period of time ;)

----------


## KStraker

> what is it whit Hoya and the way therer lenses look after 3-4 years, slight yellow and no longer clear.


I haven't experienced that myself.

----------

